# New SW tank updates, 1 new fish, new rock, one fish soon to be added.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

The new batfish.









The new liverock.









New boxfish that will be soon be bought, the actual one in the photo. lol you can see my batfish in this photo too, taken right before I bought the batfish, this is a store tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, no...
Dylan, your dad reeeeeeaaly needs to get a book about saltwater fish and study it a bit. Better yet, he should take it WITH him to the fish store and read it when the clerk isn't looking.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

whats wrong? I know that fish will get really big later on but we have someone we can give it too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

uhm..yeah... it's getting big isn't my concern. 
I'm more worried about it surviving over a month. Orbies are the toughest of batfishes.. but they're still batfishes.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

TOS it died today, but it was because my dad was over feeding mysis shrimp and that raised the ammonia, so we changed about half of the water and im making sure he cuts back on the feeding.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bummer. 
Well, that might have been part of the problem, but it wasn't the main one, I promise. Bats have been nothing but trouble for decades. They sure are cool, though, so we keep on trying. Try not to feel _tooo_ bad; even experts have fits with bats.

So... what do you know about spotted boxfish? Are you aware of any potential problems with that one? ( hint: there is one in particular that's a dooozy )


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

TOS if you are referring to that if boxfish become too stressed they can secrete a poison, yes I know about that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that's the big one, but in this tank you'd have a more immediate problem. What do Boxfish eat?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

well my previous boxfish was eating both brine and mysis shrimp, and it looked like he was picking at stuff on the live rock. then randomly he stopped eating and starved.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Right. They eat invertebrates. That includes shrimp and scallops.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow must of been hard losing such a majestic fish, that's why I stick to clowns and damsels etc....never had the courage to go big....let this be a lesson to all you novice mariners


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

And not suprised that fish died coz it don't look like a happy bunny


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey this morning I found that my red coral banded shrimp molted, I left the molted shell in the tank, but that means he is healthy and growing right if he is molting?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, that means he's healthy. Also, good call on leaving the old shell in the tank. As TOS taught me, it will eat the old shell for its calcium. Strange, right?


----------

